# TRUECRYPT not showing the data and folders



## enigmavoice (Feb 18, 2012)

TRUECRYPT not showing the data and folders 
I have windows 7 64 bit, I installed truecrypt, and the after that I create a folder put some data and encrypt it with truecrypt.But after few days stranger things happend,When ever I tried to decrypt the folder it don,t show that data.Also I cann't the file which I have to decrypt.Also another partation name L which have other folders can be seen but there is no data inside my folders.I haven,t encrypt the L partation.I left the partation for a month to fine a solution after a month one day the data appears itself and also the hiden folder to decrypt also appear and finally decrypt with the password.I copy few data and closed the pc.When restart the pc again same old problem occur.I cann,t see the folder to crypt it.Can anyone tell me whts wrong and how to recover my important data back .the partations are all NTFS , but not the and only folders were encrypted. waiting for solution ?


----------



## Eddie.Dean.19 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sorry if i don't totally understand but here are some suggestions I can offer..

First off when you say folder do you mean container? 
As far as I know truecrypt can either encrypt a whole disk partition or a special "container" that is mounted to a running system. So in order to see any of your files you would have to open truecrypt, select a drive letter you want it to be mounted as, enter your password then click mount.
You should then be able to open "my computer" and see the new drive letter that you picked. In there will be your data.

If you get this mounted properly and still don't see any of your data then either it's gone and not there or you created a special container that uses two passwords. One for a main container an one for a hidden container. Try a second possible password you may have used during your setup.

If I am way off here in regards to your issue please clarify as much as you can. Also if your data randomly pops up again I suggest copying everything else to another folder and starting all over again.


----------



## enigmavoice (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply , Problem is that I have 4 partations M,N,O,P. In M parttation I made afolder of 2 GB and encrypt with truecrypt.but after few days the folder was disappered,In M partation it show 28 GB data used in properties but when I get in folders there is no data.
In N partation it show 3 folder but again inside they r empty
In O partation it shows error and ask to fix error in properties it show RAW fresh type partation
In P it show folder of pics ,when opening folder some pics are visible but some pics cann,t iopen showing that they r deleted or moved.
One day my folder which I encrypted shows I recover all encrypted dat 2gb ,but the other partations which I didn,t touch is giving problem as I told , need help


----------



## DataWorld (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a similar issue. Another party created truecrypt containers and placed data inside. They checked and saw data before sending the drive over. I receive it, and can mount the container, but I see nothing inside. 

Looking at the DOS dir /a:s and /a:h settings show me something but its not visible to me on the system. I've tried XP and Win 7 machines to try to reach the data. It is clear that the data is one the drive, its just not accessible to me and the various systems being tried.

Any idea on how to get access to the data within the container? how about what is causing the issue?


----------



## enigmavoice (Feb 18, 2012)

HI
well after trying many time, today I installed XP on other partation ,and I thought why not check the partation with XP operation system , surprasingly all my data that was not encrypted was there and fine.I installed Truecrypt on xp and try to open the excrypted folder and its open the folder, I was able to see video, but some video were decrypted I think 4-5 % but rest were still showing encrypted.So I think that my partation was having error ,and also the operting partation also have some error, due to which win 7 was showing problem.But show all data normal.so from XP I copy all normal data. now to recorver encrypted data I think win 7 should be fix and try that ? u can also try this method and see, any more solution ??


----------



## DataWorld (Mar 8, 2012)

For this situation, it was an issue that we finally corrected by doing blanket clear out of the file settings to remove any hidden or special file characteristics. Only after that was done were we able to view the information correctly. It was very unusual and not the only aberration we noticed. That said, truecrypt has been very beneficial to securely move large volumes of data, and it is has operated fairly clean through out


----------

